# apps



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

been using snappzmarket for sometime, went back to regular market to update apps ..ever since been every app says "not compatible for ur device"

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you changed your dpi?

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

How cani check ? that also my device s-off

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could always try reflashing your rom and gapps without a factory reset. Fixes problems alot


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

My cell also giving me problem with wifi and 3g 
.. when I turn wifi on at home now it switches to 3g and wifi constantly when I didn't have anyvproblem before also the 3g network goes on and off
And right next to thr 3g there's a circle icon with cross sign in the circle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

wizcalvin said:


> My cell also giving me problem with wifi and 3g
> .. when I turn wifi on at home now it switches to 3g and wifi constantly when I didn't have anyvproblem before also the 3g network goes on and off
> And right next to thr 3g there's a circle icon with cross sign in the circle
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Did you try my suggestion yet?


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

Btw this problem started when I wad flashing cm7 with rom tool box and I was stuck at the logo sign for hours and when I try flash recovery on rboot it showed me 3 dates when I backed up my file but the folder with the date that was backedup was empty when I try flash it ... Idk how it turned back but I'm currently using the gotheme that's similar ice cream software

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

Thing is I never flashed a new rom even tho I did dl new roms every rom gets stuck on the logo

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

wizcalvin said:


> Btw this problem started when I wad flashing cm7 with rom tool box and I was stuck at the logo sign for hours and when I try flash recovery on rboot it showed me 3 dates when I backed up my file but the folder with the date that was backedup was empty when I try flash it ... Idk how it turned back but I'm currently using the gotheme that's similar ice cream software
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


If you are stuck on the boot animation fo a long time, it is because you did not do a factory reset before installing your rom.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, sounds like you need to do a full data wipe and then wipe cache and dalvik. I had a problem similar to what you are talking about with the 3g dropping out when I first got this phone but the newer ROMs don't seem to have that issue. I really don't know why it was happening.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait so I gotta do factory reset to fix this issue??? I would end up 2.3.4 again and repeat the whole process ....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizcalvin (Feb 4, 2012)

I know I can back up my apps with dropbox or file manager but i would factory reset than flash the cm7? I personaly like the settings I put up with the go launcher is there way for me to save the settings and apps the way it is and fix the issue? Btw google maps was also not accurate with directions ethier

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Download titanium backup from the market. It will save all apps and data so when you get root and everything again you can continue right where you left off.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

wizcalvin said:


> Wait so I gotta do factory reset to fix this issue??? I would end up 2.3.4 again and repeat the whole process ....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


A factory reset in ClockworkMod makes it so you have nothing on your phone. Once you have nothing, then flash cm7.2 in clockworkmod and reboot.


----------

